

Keeping Your Laptop Plugged in All the Time Will Kill Its Battery Faster - bpierre
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/09/laptop-battery/

======
spongle
Unless you own a Lenovo which has power management functions that avoid that
problem.

